# Jeet Kune Do Demonstrated



## hungfistron (Dec 6, 2007)

I was bouncing around YouTube and found this very good example of loose, relaxed, and almost playful liveliness that Bruce talked about having during a fight.  Footwork, keeping an awareness of your fighting measure, and also shifting and moving to find the best angle. 

Check it out...


----------



## Spartan (Dec 9, 2007)

Sweet clips. I really like how spontaneous these guys are - true to jkd, nothing prearranged.


----------



## simplicity (Dec 9, 2007)

Check this clip guys!  I*-*I





 

Keep "IT" Real,
Sifu John McNabney


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2007)

His speed was unreal...I wish we could measure him in his prime with today's scientific equipment.


----------



## hungfistron (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, Bruce Lee's demos are always captivating... seeing him in action just inspires me to push the envelope, or to go a bit further when I feel im spent.  He represents _the_ culmination of training.

Anyway heres a bit more from my friend on youtube, and of Bruce as well...





 

*Bruce Lee*





 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07OurW8xllg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeEf6O3dsXA&feature=related


----------

